# Free in Easthampton MA



## Gebo (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank that I just am not putting the time into that I should be. I have a number of fish in the tank, and I am looking to find a new home for them. The two I am most concerned for are a Clown Loach that is about 5" long, and an Aluminum Catfish that is about 8" long. I have had both fish for a very very long time, and want to make sure they go to a good home (something way BIGGER). I have other fish (a Cory, Upside Down Cat, a few others) that I adopted from a friend in a similar position that are also available. 

Please email me for more info - [email protected]


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Are you willing to ship? I can put the catfish in a 500 gallon tank and the clown loach in a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Gebo (Sep 1, 2009)

I would consider it, but would prefer to explore a local option first. thanks!


----------

